# Original Smok Beasts Kit



## CloudmanJHB (8/2/16)

Has anyone tried \ have one of these looks great but thought i would investigate before looking at purchasing one.

Looks intriguing enough  
What you all think, worth the R220

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

WOW, looks insane. At that price I would try it just for sh*ts and giggles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (8/2/16)

@Cave Johnson


----------



## shaunnadan (8/2/16)

@Dr Phil did you try this yet ?


----------



## Cave Johnson (8/2/16)

Thanks @skola

So my opinion of this deck is: MEH

It's OK I guess but the dual deck is a far better deck to use.

It's quite a challenge to build on this comparatively and after you finish struggling to build the three coils, you need to give a fair bit of effort in wicking them. The pics make it look like there's massive wells to place your cotton but in actual fact, they aren't that big. Also, you need to trim the cotton quite a bit more than the R1 or R2 so you're not getting as much cotton in there as you would expect.
Being a tri coil, you need a fair bit of power for this beast and for example, on my cuboid, with the 3 clapton setup it drains 24A at 86W which you cant push past. Therefore, the vape isn't as satisfying as a 90W dual clapton setup.
I love my R2 because I can build big 3mm coils (clapton, 22g etc) and it wicks and vapes lovely without putting too much strain on the battery (90W 15A on a dual 5 wrap 3mm clapton). There isn't as much space per coil on this R3 deck.

I will probably find a build that I'd enjoy on this deck but the effort in doing so has deterred me (will update if I find the necessary time to do so).

Overall, I think you're much better off with the R2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## skola (8/2/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Thanks @skola
> 
> So my opinion of this deck is: MEH
> 
> ...


What a guy...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (8/2/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Thanks @skola
> 
> So my opinion of this deck is: MEH
> 
> ...



Thanks @Cave Johnson - your review has literally saved me R220. I had noticed the coils seem smaller but I was under the impression that the R3 would be better than the R2. How is the 6 or 8 coil (cant remember exactly) that also comes in the beast kit?
For now I'll stick with my R2 thanks


----------



## Cave Johnson (8/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Thanks @Cave Johnson - your review has literally saved me R220. I had noticed the coils seem smaller but I was under the impression that the R3 would be better than the R2. How is the 6 or 8 coil (cant remember exactly) that also comes in the beast kit?
> For now I'll stick with my R2 thanks



So was I lol. I expected way too much out of this R3, that's probably why it fell so short for me. 

Comes with the Quad Clapton core. 
I haven't tried it yet honestly. Will probably do so some time this week, will post here when I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/2/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> So was I lol. I expected way too much out of this R3, that's probably why it fell so short for me.
> 
> Comes with the Quad Clapton core.
> I haven't tried it yet honestly. Will probably do so some time this week, will post here when I do.



I had high hopes too, till I read your post. Let us know how the quad clapton fairs. I'm not a fan of the normal quad coil I prefer the vape I get off the triple coil.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (8/2/16)

Thanks all, another great bunch of input also swaying my decision on this one, going for the single coil 
clapton deck instead! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (9/2/16)

Makes the TFV shine easy to wick and build on


----------



## Lim (9/2/16)

have not tried the R3, as it is not my "style" to do rebuilds. 
but having fun with the T4 now, and I have not push to the max yet, as I am still trying to get use to the dense cloud.

kinda feel like to cough because the cloud is so dense. i am still struggling to do a full lung inhale and exhale. and that is at 110w. I guess that is why I can never join the cloud competition... 

great thanks @Cave Johnson for the great review on R3. was thinking of trying it, now gona continue to put that thing aside

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (9/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Thanks all, another great bunch of input also swaying my decision on this one, going for the single coil
> clapton deck instead!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That single coil clapton is definitely a good deck. I expected to not use much but it has found a permanent spot in my tfv4 mini.
Great flavour on that deck. 
I've built a 5 wrap clapton staged with 22g and its brilliant. Simple spaced 5 wrap clapton works brilliantly as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/2/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> That single coil clapton is definitely a good deck. I expected to not use much but it has found a permanent spot in my tfv4 mini.
> Great flavour on that deck.
> I've built a 5 wrap clapton staged with 22g and its brilliant. Simple spaced 5 wrap clapton works brilliantly as well.



Great stuff, thanks! Happy i decided to go with this instead, also not so much of a juice and battery monger


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> That single coil clapton is definitely a good deck. I expected to not use much but it has found a permanent spot in my tfv4 mini.
> Great flavour on that deck.
> I've built a 5 wrap clapton staged with 22g and its brilliant. Simple spaced 5 wrap clapton works brilliantly as well.


Can it take just a normal coil too? If so, any good?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/2/16)

I don't see why not, as far as how good it is, I will have to test...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (9/2/16)

Andre said:


> Can it take just a normal coil too? If so, any good?



Yes it can, the clapton fits a little tight with those screws so a standard wire will fit perfectly. The wells are nice and big as well so wicking is quite simple. 

Here's a pic so you can gauge size of the deck:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (9/2/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Yes it can, the clapton fits a little tight with those screws so a standard wire will fit perfectly. The wells are nice and big as well so wicking is quite simple.
> 
> Here's a pic so you can gauge size of the deck:
> View attachment 45425



Would you say this is a worthwhile purchase if I alrady have the R1 and the R2? 
Just looking at those juice wells

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (9/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Would you say this is a worthwhile purchase if I alrady have the R1 and the R2?
> Just looking at those juice wells



I wouldn't say it's a necessity but definitely a nice to have. 
I've stopped using my R1 altogether and use the single clapton core only for single coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (9/2/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> I wouldn't say it's a necessity but definitely a nice to have.
> I've stopped using my R1 altogether and use the single clapton core only for single coils.



I think I'll buy one to replace my R1 as I noticed the bottom of the RBA (the part that makes contact with base) is loose - looks like the clear o-ring is gone  
Thanks as always for the advise @Cave Johnson

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/2/16)

Hey all, ok finally got to try out the single coil clapton deck, having a mist of spitback and the tanks is leaking a little.

Vaping at 36W and it's at .73ohm

Any wicking advice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (10/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hey all, ok finally got to try out the single coil clapton deck, having a mist of spitback and the tanks is leaking a little.
> 
> Vaping at 36W and it's at .73ohm
> 
> Any wicking advice?


@Cave Johnson - I think this one's for you bru.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/2/16)

Rewicked and seems good, let me know if anyone thinks it should be different or can be improved...


----------



## Cave Johnson (10/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Rewicked and seems good, let me know if anyone thinks it should be different or can be improved...



That looks good. Holding up well?

My wicks are slightly shorter than yours but if yours is working, no need to alter it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/2/16)

Perfect thanks Cave, seems to be running well at the moment will try with shorter wicks on the next re-wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (10/2/16)

#subscribed


----------



## MorneW (10/2/16)

I luv my TFV4 minis with the Claptaon RBA. Favourite built at the mo is triple twisted SS 28g. Received my beast kit today, so will wick it up tonight. Does look like a pain in the arse to rebuild though. The clapton RBA is easy as pie. @CloudmanJHB When I wick i stuff it nice and firm, not scottish roll firm but enough resistance to almost move the coil wire. Then I cut it straight, about 1mm outside of the decks outer ring. Cotton barely in the juice wells. No leaking, no spitback and no dry hits. Running the triple twisted SS @50w and if I use 26/32 clapton I run at about 37W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/2/16)

MorneW said:


> I luv my TFV4 minis with the Claptaon RBA. Favourite built at the mo is triple twisted SS 28g. Received my beast kit today, so will wick it up tonight. Does look like a pain in the arse to rebuild though. The clapton RBA is easy as pie. @CloudmanJHB When I wick i stuff it nice and firm, not scottish roll firm but enough resistance to almost move the coil wire. Then I cut it straight, about 1mm outside of the decks outer ring. Cotton barely in the juice wells. No leaking, no spitback and no dry hits. Running the triple twisted SS @50w and if I use 26/32 clapton I run at about 37W.



Thanks a mil will give that a bash !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (10/2/16)

MorneW said:


> I luv my TFV4 minis with the Claptaon RBA. Favourite built at the mo is triple twisted SS 28g. Received my beast kit today, so will wick it up tonight. Does look like a pain in the arse to rebuild though. The clapton RBA is easy as pie. @CloudmanJHB When I wick i stuff it nice and firm, not scottish roll firm but enough resistance to almost move the coil wire. Then I cut it straight, about 1mm outside of the decks outer ring. *Cotton barely in the juice wells. No leaking, no spitback and no dry hits*. Running the triple twisted SS @50w and if I use 26/32 clapton I run at about 37W.



Up Vote for cotton barely in the wells, I wet my cotton and massage it into place. All the cotton must sit on the deck with just a little dipped into the top. I'm using this method on the R2 and this method works best. Never had a leak or a dry hit this way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (10/2/16)

@MorneW My wicking method is the same as yours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (10/2/16)

thanks to @Dubz for showing me the light, lol. I don't get why such a lot of peeps hating on the tfv4. I have yet to find a tank that bests it. Only tank left to try out of the new releases is the griffin. Will give that a go EOM.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MorneW (10/2/16)

Just wicked up the R3 - that was a pain in the ass but holy cow. 90W and flavour and clouds are plenty. Vape to hot for my liking and i dont think it's worth the trouble.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (11/2/16)

Followed your advise on the wicking and seems great so far, thanks peeps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cave Johnson (11/2/16)

MorneW said:


> Just wicked up the R3 - that was a pain in the ass but holy cow. 90W and flavour and clouds are plenty. Vape to hot for my liking and i dont think it's worth the trouble.



Out of interest, what mod are you using? 
Did you wick the standard coils that came in the deck? 
Was it a 3 wrap each?


----------



## MorneW (11/2/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Out of interest, what mod are you using?
> Did you wick the standard coils that came in the deck?
> Was it a 3 wrap each?



Used an RX200. Istick 100w says "atmoizer low" or some such. Used the coils that came pre-installed. It was triple space wrapped clapton. 
I will see tonight if I am in the mood to rebuild it a bit better.


----------



## Cave Johnson (11/2/16)

MorneW said:


> Used an RX200. Istick 100w says "atmoizer low" or some such. Used the coils that came pre-installed. It was triple space wrapped clapton.
> I will see tonight if I am in the mood to rebuild it a bit better.



Cool thanks. Yeah mine was 0.14ohms, quite low for a non TC build. 
I ask because I'm using it on the cuboid and it doesn't allow you to hit that 25A draw limit so the mod maxes out at around 87W with this particular build.


----------

